# Replaced my Vinyl Decals



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The front decals on my van were looking a bit worse for wear, the edges were a bit tatty and they really let my van down.

Although I can apply vinyl pretty well the top sheet of grey was a bit big for me to take on so I decided to let the experts take the job on.

I removed all the old vinyl, which was a major job as it all broke up while removing it. It then left all the glue behind. Getting it all off took about 4 hours work. I then polished the surface and left the rest to the experts.

Here are a few photos, I am very happy with the results.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

More Photos


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks great, well done


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks good, if I did it there would probably be a distinct slant to the whole thing.......  

I did remove the decals off an ex-999 ambulance once so we could redo it for St John Ambulance, the removal took a fair while even with a hot air gun, but I whimped out of replacing them and left it to a professional who only took 3 hours to do the lot superbly.....

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, go off a millimetre at the start and at the end of a long run it will look terrible.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Superb job, how did they duplicate the originals.?

Was it horrifically expensive?

Can you give the detail of the company that did them for you please?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, go off a millimetre at the start and at the end of a long run it will look terrible.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Superb job, how did they duplicate the originals.?
> 
> Was it horrificall expensive?
> 
> Can you give the detail of the company that did them for you please?


He copied and took the measurements. At the moment his website is down but if you pm me your phone number I will tell him to call you.

My job was quite a complicated one as it was large and took over a days work with designing making and applying. The cost was £150.

Replacing standard logos and smaller jobs would have been a lot cheaper.


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Can you post the website so I can look later


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I can but I dont want to upset anyone by advertising. His website is down and he doesn't know when it will be fixed. I can give anyone his phone number by PM or I can send him your phone number.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Personally I don't think that outrageously expensive, especially for what from the pictures appear to be a superb result.
I'd hoped he had access to templates but from what you say he duplicates what you have.
I cannot see why anyone should object to you posting his detail (subject to him being OK about it)


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have told him he needs to get his website sorted but it doesn't sound like it will be repaired soon as he is relying on a Freund who is doing it. Meanwhile if anyone wants his phone number I will send it by PM.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There shouldn't be any problem in posting his details is only a recommendation, everyone else seems to post details of good service.

Was it a Leeds outfit on Stanningley road, they have a good rep, Teal signs I think it's called, they do most of the courier vans in Leeds.

No connection to above company.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

He trades as malis designs but s I have said he doesn't have a working website.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Great job, thanks for the piccies.

Maybe having a few of mine done in the future, good to see what can be achieved.

Pete


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Malis-Designs/553791634651540

Picture of a certain motorhome in there as well.....

Contact details and address are there in small print.

Peter


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

He did mention that he had taken photos.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He seems to be well into it, a good gallery of work done.


----------

